# Elk Rifle Question



## Gooseguy10 (Oct 10, 2006)

Not a gun guru but I know guys on here are.

Colorado elk hunting......270 short mag or 30-06?


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

You are splitting hairs. The elk will never be able to tell the difference. I killed a trainload with an old .270 Win back when I was serious about elk. A 30-30 will stone them dead too. NO GUN OR CALIBER WILL MAKE UP FOR POOR BULLET PLACEMENT.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Agree, not enough of a difference between the two. Placing the bullet accurately, in the right spot, is more important than the caliber. Best advice is to use a rifle that you are familiar with and can shoot accurately.

huntin1


----------



## Gooseguy10 (Oct 10, 2006)

Thanks for the info.

Shot placement for elk similar to whitetail deer? Directly behind the front shoulder.


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

they are both cervides....


----------



## texcl (Oct 6, 2007)

personally I'd pick the most accurate of the 2 if all things were equal I'd go with the 270sm for the flatter trajectory.


----------



## 375shooter (Mar 16, 2010)

Gooseguy10 said:


> Not a gun guru but I know guys on here are.
> 
> Colorado elk hunting......270 short mag or 30-06?


They are both excellent elk rounds. One thing that may help you decide is that the .270 WSM has a short action while the .30-06 will have a long action. The difference is slight but is important to some people.


----------



## crosshunt (Feb 10, 2009)

I got the 270WSM and love it. its ballistics are great. the only reason i wouldnt get the 30-06 is because everybodys got one. i like to be a little different. the only bad thing about the 270wsm is the ammo is limited. not a lot of different people make the ammo and it is a little more exspensive.


----------

